# MySQL LogIn Daten im Code verstecken



## BukkitDEV (20. Dez 2015)

Hallo
Ich habe eine kleine Datenbankanwendung programmiert. Ich habe jetzt aber das Problem, dass wenn man den Quellcode der Anwendung durchschaut, man die Logindaten sieht.

```
MySQL.connect("Server.com", "3306", "Client", "Client", "passwortj");
```
Wie kann ich diese Angaben verbergen und schützen ?
Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus.


----------



## Thallius (20. Dez 2015)

Indem du einfach nicht direkt auf die Datenbank zugreifst sondern einen webservice benutzt wie sich das gehört


----------



## BukkitDEV (20. Dez 2015)

Wie genau mache ich das ?
Ich bin noch ganz neu in MySQL.


----------



## JuKu (31. Dez 2015)

Es gibt eig. genau 2 Lösungen dafür:
Entweder der User gibt selbst das Datenbank Passwort ein oder du nutzt, wie Thallius bereits vorgeschlagen hat, einen web service, d.h. du greifst in deinem Programm gar nicht direkt auf die MySQL Datenbank zu, sondern implementierst einen Server, der auf die Datenbank zugreift und dein Programm, also der Client kommuniziert mit dem Server.


----------

